# Sneezing Due to Flea Treatment?



## brezofleur (Dec 13, 2010)

First of all, we have an appointment with the vet in a couple of hours. I'm just hoping someone has experience with this.

We adopted our Ody December 2010 and Zeus (Yorkie) was adopted December 2011 (New Year's Eve  ). Other than Zeus's addition, there has been no changes.

On Saturday night (two days ago) my mom put Frontline Plus on Ody because Zeus had a huge flea problem when he was adopted. Ody has never been on any flea medication since he's been with us and has never had any fleas (he's an indoor only kitty). He'll go on leashed walks but is bathed after since he likes to roll in the dirt (yay kitty smells). :shock:

On Wednesday, Daddy took both boys for a walk and both were fine. We went over to my folks' on Saturday night and my mom put Frontline on Ody because she insisted that he had fleas because Zeus had them, even though he wasn't scratching, seemed irritated, etc.

When we got back home that night, Ody seemed fine. Then a couple of hours later he started sneezing. He continued to sneeze off and on yesterday and through the evening his nose became "runny." 

His behavior, attitude, and appetite is completely normal. I think he may have had an allergic reaction to the Frontline Plus.

Has anyone had this happen before?

Again, he has a vet appointment in a couple of hours.

Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, I don't have any experience with this, but I hope the vet visit went well and you got some answers.


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 13, 2010)

Update:

So, according to the vet, it's just the flu. Which I had hoped for...but now his eye is really watery/clear gunk-y.  The vet said that he didn't need any medication because he can just let it go through it's course, and that it would be for more of our benefit than his.

I have zero experience with my kitties getting the flu. The last time I remember was when I was little (maybe 8?) and I don't remember a thing of it. 

He had chicken broth/bits of chicken last night and a normal breakfast this morning. I hope that he gets better soon.

Just hate seeing him in obvious discomfort...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you have any L-Lysine?


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not, but can easily get some. I know they come in a few forms...which is best? Will this help him over all or for his eye?

Thanks.


----------

